# Pain Management - Help!!



## ssebikari (Mar 24, 2009)

Is it in order to code and bill for supplies & drugs (J2250 - Midozolam/Versed and J3010 - Fentanyl) used for Moderate Conscious Sedation during an injection procedure in this case 64483.


----------



## rsnelgrove (Apr 2, 2009)

I always bill for the medications (Jcodes) used during a procedure.  I don't usually bill for the supplies because most of our payers bundle them into the procedure.

Risse


----------



## neatmon (Apr 7, 2009)

I agree with Risse; we studied the reimbursement rate for a six month period on the surgical tray, the needle,... total reimbursement was $0.42.    Not worth the keystrokes to post the charges. Supplies are bundled


----------

